# Looking for free manuals



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*usmcgrunt posted a website once before but i could not find it.*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello G.MAN, here is the info I originally posted a few years ago,hope it helps.

Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: Illinois
Posts: 926 

Just in case you need more info on just about any old equipment,here is the link to the web site.Have a look around-


http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon.


----------



## ray rembrant (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks for the info it worked a treat great site heaps of manuals


----------



## grumpygrizzly (Nov 25, 2013)

That's an awesome find.. Definitely beats the two books I have on Small Engine Repair.. I was thinking about getting newer versions to cover newer motors. Wish that site had stuff newer than 98.. 

Although, I tend to run across an odd duck every once in a while and it's a blast to bring back life to an old motor. 

My Craftsman generator I rescued was made in '86. The sparkplug in it was the wrong length so the prorcelain was crunched and the electrode part was bent all the way down touching it.. A little squirt of ether and it ran.. Popped a new plug in and it was as happy as a new puppy.. and I've got a weed whacker with a circular saw blade on the end and a Montgomery Ward decal on it that I need to find out how old it is.. Purrs like a kitten.. a VERY angry kitten.. It's 85 or 86cc and man does it run.. 

These manuals will definitely help keep some old warriors out of the landfills..


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

grumpygrizzly said:


> That's an awesome find.. Definitely beats the two books I have on Small Engine Repair.. I was thinking about getting newer versions to cover newer motors. Wish that site had stuff newer than 98..
> 
> Although, I tend to run across an odd duck every once in a while and it's a blast to bring back life to an old motor.
> 
> ...


You can have too many manuals, so many you don't know which one to look in when the simple solution is to post the problem on the forum and get the "right" answer very quickly, there is a difference in knowing what the book says and how to fix the problem and the guys on here know how to fix stuff. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## maarknelsan (Dec 31, 2013)

It's really nice of you to share such an information about the manual which helps to resolve the small engine repairs. These kind of manual which will more helpful at the time of a long journey.

wit rc racing
rc offroad


----------



## shep123 (Jan 18, 2014)

geogrubb said:


> You can have too many manuals, so many you don't know which one to look in when the simple solution is to post the problem on the forum and get the "right" answer very quickly, there is a difference in knowing what the book says and how to fix the problem and the guys on here know how to fix stuff. Have a good one. Geo



Any chance you have a manual for a statesman ride on lawnmower, re service of the rear axel, not sure if it is transmission or bearings, I have tried almost everywhere. I have no codes for the statesman part of the mower, the briggs has come back to life, just need to check the other bits, hate the thought of going in blind having spent so much time bringing it back to life. thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

shep123 said:


> Any chance you have a manual for a statesman ride on lawnmower, re service of the rear axel, not sure if it is transmission or bearings, I have tried almost everywhere. I have no codes for the statesman part of the mower, the briggs has come back to life, just need to check the other bits, hate the thought of going in blind having spent so much time bringing it back to life. thanks.


Sorry, I don't have a manual for this equipment. Through Google, I learned that MTD is the most likely manufacturer for Southern States. I did find a link to some manuals on the Sears site which may have the info you need.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...thern-states-Parts/Riding-mower-tractor-Parts

It would help if you can find an I.D. tag on the transaxle stating the manufacturer (possibly Peerless) to narrow the search.

http://smallenginesuppliers.com/htm...eh/Tecumseh_Transaxle_Service_Information.pdf


----------

